# Test cyp vs Sustanon 250



## Kpr740 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm running test cyp 200mg. Into week 3 and Idk if It's in my head but I'm feeling it. At home In the gym. My be its in my head but I like it haha. My source has all forums of test but idk why I'm interested in Sustanon 250. How much different is it then cyp? What do you guys like better? I was just gonna buy some more cyp because how easy it goes in and how I have hardly any pip. Pip doesn't bother me too bad anyway. But I'm thinking I'll be cycling for a while now just don't know what to expect. Anyone who has done both feel free to let me know you're thoughts on the two. I was hoping different test have different sides because how gyno pron I am. Taking 1mg of arimidex ed to keep it down.


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I like to stick to E or C, the worst on cycle acne I got was on sust. Shit was brutal
But that's just me


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 6, 2014)

Never tried actual Sust (with the decanoate ester), but my old source use to carry a Prop / Phenyl-Prop / Enanthate blend which was perfect for starting a cycle - Due to the prop ester it would kick 2 weeks in, instead of 4 -  then I would switch off to Cyp or Enan.


But, if you started with test-cyp I see no reason to switch to Sust now. Test is test and the only difference people see / feel is due to how quickly it peaks and falls. If you control your estrogen and pin short esters frequently enough there should be no difference.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

your only using 200mg of test.. a high trt dose u wont feel anything then a healthy normal guy..bump it to 750 if u wanna feel shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

there should be no pip with cyp and thats alot of adex to use with only 200mg


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 6, 2014)

I knew someone would notice that.. I'm using 520mg test cyp a week. My bottle is 200mg/10ml.  Lol 
I wasn't gonna switch I was buying for my next cycle.


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 6, 2014)

750 mg a week huh? I was thinking of bumping up more but since it's such a long ester what would be too late to up It to 600mg/700mg. I'm planning on running for 14 weeks but I bought enough for 14 and I'm using a bit more than I planned. Gonna have to get a few more bottles off my dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

Kpr740 said:


> I knew someone would notice that.. I'm using 520mg test cyp a week. My bottle is 200mg/10ml.  Lol
> I wasn't gonna switch I was buying for my next cycle.



just proof we read around here lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

Kpr740 said:


> 750 mg a week huh? I was thinking of bumping up more but since it's such a long ester what would be too late to up It to 600mg/700mg. I'm planning on running for 14 weeks but I bought enough for 14 and I'm using a bit more than I planned. Gonna have to get a few more bottles off my dude.



if your shit is real 500 mg is plenty and at 3 weeks its just starting..bump around week 7 if u feel good


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah my source is legit no doubt. I started dbol on monday. 25mg ed. Breaking a 50mg pill in half. First 2 days was insane pumps but it stopped idk if I'm not taking enough. I know the products are legit. Idk if i should just keep it at 25 and see or up it. Getting blood work done next week. Gonna have them test my test estro and hgh if they can.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

Kpr740 said:


> Yeah my source is legit no doubt. I started dbol on monday. 25mg ed. Breaking a 50mg pill in half. First 2 days was insane pumps but it stopped idk if I'm not taking enough. I know the products are legit. Idk if i should just keep it at 25 and see or up it. Getting blood work done next week. Gonna have them test my test estro and hgh if they can.



dbol is great try to work up to 50 mgs..u get huge fast..get a pillsplitter in cvs


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a pill splitter I'm cutting the 50mg now and taking 25mg ed. I'm gonna start upping it this week.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 6, 2014)

I always had great results with sust. I've never run ugl sust though; just actual organon and mexican redi-jects. I'd always get some backne from it, but I'd blow up on 3 amps a week with some dbol. 

Test is test though, so you're prob better off sticking with a single ester, which is what I've done since getting back in the game.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Jul 6, 2014)

I like test-e. Twice a week pins and done.


----------



## juuced (Jul 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> there should be no pip with cyp and thats alot of adex to use with only 200mg



good point.  Even at 520mg thats too much adex.  I run 600mg a week and take 1mg adex 3 times a week and it keeps my E2 under 50.  I know everyone is different but 1mg adex every day is too much.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 9, 2014)

For me, I don't start seeing "overdrive" results until about week 8 with Test Cyp. I feel it in week 2 for sure, but the amazing results don't come til much later.

You can try sust, but for me for some reason I am allergic to the Phenylprop ester when it's attached to test. I break out in hives and shit, it's nasty. Only way of knowing is if you try it unfortunately. It's the same reaction I get when using products with EO in them and I know for a fact that sust had no EO


----------



## Paolos (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with Juuced the adex is too high. I'm at 600 a week TE and 600 Deca and was using 1mg EOD and had to cut it back to .5mg EOD.
Thats just me though you may find you need more or less.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 9, 2014)

Sust 600/wk and 500/wk broke out like crazy
Cyp 625/wk no acne 

Conclusion... **** sust


----------



## powermaster (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy of mine broke out like crazy. So bad he pulled off the cycle.. to me it look like it was suspended in a thicker oil.


----------

